# Toilet Paper Puppy



## elh1232

So, today I made the mistake of forgetting to put the toilet paper out of reach. While I was on the computer, Morgan went into the bathroom got the roll of paper & had it all over the living room! It was a full roll too!

Another story, I had a small New Years party for friends this year. I had the paper on the roller & Morgan went in the bathroom, came out running with the paper in her mouth, she looked so proud of herself, wish I had pictures. Its funny now, but it was kind of embarrassing at the time.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

:worthless:worthless


----------



## elh1232

LOL, I almost took a pic of the mess she made today.


----------



## Muddypaws

I'm lucky with I have never had a dog with a toilet paper thing.

However, I had a kitten way back who did. We had a one room apartment when we were first married. One day we came home and found the entire apartment decorated in toilet paper. It was like 5 teenagers had TP'd the apartment. Sound asleep in the middle of the mess was Isaac (for Isaac Newton) he was about 7 weeks old. Who could get mad, he was so cute - but what a mess!!


----------



## MILLIESMOM

Here is my Lab Pearl doing her toilet paper commercial.


----------



## Loisiana

I never kept my bathroom door closed until I got Flip, for that very reason. And I no longer keep the toilet paper on the roll, because if I do forget to shut the door and it's on the roll, he would remain in the bathroom with it and destroy the whole roll. But if he just grabs it off the countertop, he will run into the livingroom with it and I can put it back before he starts tearing it up.


----------



## wyldeflower

It must be great fun seing the toilet paper roll my last dog used to do it but the one i have now hasnt as yet ..great photos..


----------



## puddinhd58

A good friend of mine has a four month old puppy and he LOVES toilet paper and tissue paper... ..
Like she said, he is soooo frickin cute it is hard to scold him but she has too... she is determined not to have to keep the bathrooms doors shut and to teach him. 
We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

We lived in an apartment for the first 4 months of Enzo's life. If he had an accident, I'd use toilet paper to pick it up so I could just flush it. He had an accident one day while Jeff was supposed to be watching him. I came home from the store and he had pulled the toilet paper (on the roll) down the hallway and had a nice little pile of it on top of one of his accidents. He was trying to help me clean it up.:doh:


----------



## iansgran

Enzos_Mom said:


> We lived in an apartment for the first 4 months of Enzo's life. If he had an accident, I'd use toilet paper to pick it up so I could just flush it. He had an accident one day while Jeff was supposed to be watching him. I came home from the store and he had pulled the toilet paper (on the roll) down the hallway and had a nice little pile of it on top of one of his accidents. He was trying to help me clean it up.:doh:


I am still laughing.


----------



## janine

Murphy prefers paper towels!!! : You must keep camera handy for puppy being bad shots :bowl:


----------



## Wendy427

Just saw this thread! Murphy looks so proud of himself!


----------



## Mileysmom

:doh: Here is Exhibit A...Miley had a big thing for the roll while she was pregnant...dont know why...Knew for sure the pups would come out already pre-wrapped in white...she usually prefers letters, paper towels or newpaper flyers...I have to admit..prancing up the hall with a long streamer was quite impressive!


----------



## diana_D

Enzos_Mom said:


> We lived in an apartment for the first 4 months of Enzo's life. If he had an accident, I'd use toilet paper to pick it up so I could just flush it. He had an accident one day while Jeff was supposed to be watching him. I came home from the store and he had pulled the toilet paper (on the roll) down the hallway and had a nice little pile of it on top of one of his accidents. He was trying to help me clean it up.:doh:


that was very thoughtful of him! And thank you for the good laugh  reminds me of a pee accident Emma tried to clean with her pee pad + water from her bowl. The moment she saw me showing up she dived in the swamp  

They have a thing for paper, that is for sure. My princess won't steal toilet paper, but any other paper is to be shredded to pieces. We sometimes offer her paper for entertainment purposes  And even assist her tearing it apart.


----------



## esSJay

One time we left Molson home alone with a costco size pack of paper towels AND toilet paper. :doh: :doh: :doh: 

Unfortunately the picture just doesn't do the mess justice!


----------

